# control panel in ixeo time 585



## yashmak (Oct 20, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with the control panel in the burstner ixeo time 585? The arm to measure waste water/fresh water, leisure battery condition has stopped working. Light still comes on behind the panel, all electrics work etc.[marq=down]


----------

